# How long do you sous vide your london broil?



## smokininidaho (Jan 29, 2021)

I've seen anywhere from 3 hours to 24 hours. I was thinking of doing one for about 7 hours at 135 degrees to get somewhere between medium rare and medium. Any thoughts?


----------



## sandyut (Jan 29, 2021)

interesting question.  I think these are super lean like an eye of the round?  if so...I would go 24 hours.  131 will get you a medium rare...and thats all I eat so i cant give advice on a temp higher than that.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 29, 2021)

Do you know what cut it is ?  London broil is more of a term or method . Either way it's lean like said . I have done flank and chuck pectoral around 9 hours at 132 , then seared in cast iron . 
I think if you go 7 at that temp it will be fine . Longer won't hurt . 
This is a chuck pec . It's like a brisket flat . This was in the SV around 7 hours at 132 . Hard sear in a dry pan .
Very tender .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2021)

smokininidaho said:


> I've seen anywhere from 3 hours to 24 hours. I was thinking of doing one for about 7 hours at 135 degrees to get somewhere between medium rare and medium. Any thoughts?



I would rate a Top or Bottom Round about equal to Eye Round, when it comes to how tough it is, and London Broil is usually one of these cuts.
Therefore I recommend the same way I do Eye Round, which is 131° for about 24 hours.
A few degrees higher won't hurt, but definitely NO Lower than 131°.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 29, 2021)

I do eye round 24 hours at 132  .  Beef sold as " London broil " is usually a thin flat cut . 
The thin beef cuts I've done didn't need the long cook time .  Let us know what you did , and how it came out .


----------



## dr k (Jan 29, 2021)

The London Broil is from Flank or Top Round and is sliced across the grain on a bias.  These are cooked Medium Rare mostly and since thinly sliced 3/16 - 1/4"  they are tender pieces.  If you SV it till it's meets the  pasteurized table you should be good.  When making roast beef from EOR, 24 hours is a little soft for running through the food slicer for deli meat so I'll have to try 20 hours to keep the texture firmer.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 29, 2021)

Good info.  Any you guys done the classic LB broil marinade along with SV.  Wonder what the lemon/acidity does with the long bath.


----------



## smokininidaho (Jan 29, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Do you know what cut it is ?  London broil is more of a term or method . Either way it's lean like said . I have done flank and chuck pectoral around 9 hours at 132 , then seared in cast iron .
> I think if you go 7 at that temp it will be fine . Longer won't hurt .
> This is a chuck pec . It's like a brisket flat . This was in the SV around 7 hours at 132 . Hard sear in a dry pan .
> Very tender .


It's a top round. After seeing your guys posts I may go a little longer 10-12 hours. Don't want to go too long and sacrifice nice beefy taste for texture or tenderness. It's about 1" thick.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2021)

dr k said:


> The London Broil is from Flank or Top Round and is sliced across the grain on a bias.  These are cooked Medium Rare mostly and since thinly sliced 3/16 - 1/4"  they are tender pieces.  If you SV it till it's meets the  pasteurized table you should be good.  When making roast beef from EOR, 24 hours is a little soft for running through the food slicer for deli meat so I'll have to try 20 hours to keep the texture firmer.




Just like Dried Beef, Bacon, BBB, CB, or anything else, it should go in the freezer 2 or 3 hours before slicing, but that's not because it's mushy.
I've done Eye Round for 21 to 27 hours, Chucky for 21 to 50 hours, and never had anything get Mushy on me.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 29, 2021)

smokininidaho said:


> After seeing your guys posts I may go a little longer 10-12 hours.


At an inch or so thick , I think that will work if you're slicing to eat like steak . 
Keep us posted .


----------



## BB-que (Jan 29, 2021)

id be careful with that lemon idea, could be a recipe to really dry it out but I’m no pro.


----------



## dr k (Jan 29, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Just like Dried Beef, Bacon, BBB, CB, or anything else, it should go in the freezer 2 or 3 hours before slicing, but that's not because it's mushy.
> I've done Eye Round for 21 to 27 hours, Chucky for 21 to 50 hours, and never had anything get Mushy on me.
> 
> Bear


Yes, it went to the fridge in an ice bath to cool quickly for the next day.  After many hours during a SV sometimes plans change.  I always put a big bowl of water in the fridge when I start the SV,  then when done into the ice water bath till I get to it within 28 days, being pasteurized.


----------



## smokininidaho (Jan 30, 2021)

Cook is on! I decided at 133 degrees for 14 hours. Seasoned with some Cattleman's Smokehouse rub, Chupacabra rub, fresh garlic, fresh rosemary, a little worcestershire and a few drops of liquid smoke then vac sealed with my old Tilica. Gonna sear in cast iron or start some charcoal haven't decided.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2021)

smokininidaho said:


> Cook is on! I decided at 133 degrees for 14 hours. Seasoned with some Cattleman's Smokehouse rub, Chupacabra rub, fresh garlic, fresh rosemary, a little worcestershire and a few drops of liquid smoke then vac sealed with my old Tilica. Gonna sear in cast iron or start some charcoal haven't decided.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds like a Winner to me!!

Bear


----------

